# Northern Hemisphere first ski area snow of the 2012-13 season



## billski (Sep 13, 2012)

Solden opening world cup races.... 43 days!


St. Anton Today!


----------



## St. Bear (Sep 13, 2012)

Interior BC got snow in the past few days. I saw pics of Revelstoke and Banff/Sunshine village covered in white. The high peaks of Colorado got snow as well, but I don't think it was at the resorts.


----------



## St. Bear (Sep 13, 2012)

On a much more exciting local level, the distinguished Lionel Hutz was hinting on Twitter that he wouldn't be surprised to see some flakes in the Northeast in the last week of Sept.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 13, 2012)

I am thinking of going with the wife to Munich when she has a business trip at the beginning of December.  it would cement it if Bavaria (Alps) would get some early snowfall.


----------



## vdk03 (Sep 13, 2012)

St. Bear said:


> Interior BC got snow in the past few days. I saw pics of Revelstoke and Banff/Sunshine village covered in white. The high peaks of Colorado got snow as well, but I don't think it was at the resorts.



These are the peaks right behind our house this am, haven't seen any snow on the Breckenridge summits yet but its not far off.


----------



## Blizzard of Wahhs (Sep 15, 2012)

vdk03 said:


> These are the peaks right behind our house this am, haven't seen any snow on the Breckenridge summits yet but its not far off.



So is that more snow than Breck got last year?


----------



## bigbog (Sep 18, 2012)

Puck it said:


> I am thinking of going with the wife to Munich when she has a business trip at the beginning of December.  it would cement it if Bavaria (Alps) would get some early snowfall.



I'd be prepared to hit the mountains...but imho, you should go _regardless_​ of what they get for weather...


----------

